# Embryo Transfer



## Chele (Mar 18, 2003)

Peter

I am on my second ICSi attempt and have had EC today. During EC, they said that they had burst my uterus to get to the eggs, is this normal?

Secondly, we have the option of having either two or three embryos put back and are tempted to put in three to hopefully improve our chances. Can you advise whether there are any disadvantages to this?

Thank you for your help

Chelerico


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text



Chelerico said:


> Peter
> 
> I am on my second ICSi attempt and have had EC today. During EC, they said that they had burst my uterus to get to the eggs, is this normal?
> 
> ...


----------

